# Images that Make Your Day



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A child cries during an injection at a health center in Huzhou, Zhejiang province


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My big pussy cat
6 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*So close, yet forever out of reach*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Transparent fish


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny pics by nicdep, on Flickr
Funny pics by nicdep, on Flickr
Funny pics by nicdep, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Are you sure you know how to google?*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Not easy to go groceries shopping by yourself*

Schmendrick by Ria Putzker, on Flickr


----------



## RyukyuRhymer (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fun with Agis by Martin Huddart, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny by Paul Beerens, on Flickr
Funny by Paul Beerens, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

&quot;Look ma... no feet&quot; by Russ Beinder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El deber de un padre by Jon Ander Rabadan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Puppeteer by Carsten Osterwald, on FlickrThe Puppeteer by Carsten Osterwald, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This one is actually kind of sad

Untitled by Jon Buscall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Funny image by Get on Internet, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Future motorcycle racers


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Si ritorna alla normalità......o quasi!! by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1447 1080px by Paul Russell, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The power lines in Bangkok

Pharmacy by cowyeow, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not for the faint of heart

Memories by Niko Hörkkö, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCArKv2qEa4/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCfnhC4hyRO/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Steering wheel for bike

Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAkpiwAn0Oe/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCwUiP2KelX/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC588PKlq4Y/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC89NqtANpY/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BfrZWnUHDjr/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC072GzJT6V/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Highheels on bike

A woman by Ana Prodanova, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mama&#x27;s boy... by Jennifer Blakeley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

L.O.V.E. by Will Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_TqzVSlQZ5/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDlruXClbB_/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubble Coral Shrimp - vir philippinensis by Rafi Amar, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cats.. by I. Steve DUMAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spider woman

Silk by S1Price Lightworks, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDqXdh_j86z/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Killer bats

Seconds Before Being Attacked By Three Killer Bats by Rick Hebenstreit, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rina Bambina &amp; the 1970 Chevrolet Chevelle (2020) by The Pixeleye Dirk Behlau, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDSFugEJHDJ/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

L1090812-DB by John F. Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2 different types of tricycles

Encounter of tricycles by chipje, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B8Ej4ldFq6m/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CBqXjyHl7xd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDTZbh2Jjrj/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sleeping (seen in explore) by Palms, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CECx3BngmPs/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC0KE3TsqlH/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDpBrYZpGYK/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCaMIzphjXO/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No news is good news

Untitled by moggierocket, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CENrJfjH6yC/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By Rick Tulka at fickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B5i88bxnh57/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/312530478915698/posts/1597526770416056


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A photo taken in 1950. 

Joyce Harwood. by Blaise ARNOLD, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pic! Is it 50's or scenario?
She remember me Meryl Streep, the diva!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, it looks like a staged image but I don't know how the author managed to mark the photo was taken in 1950.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

You Must Think Like a Mouse by Ruth Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Angel mountain

Mont Blanc by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEq6N8rpqqS/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

From my garage by Richard Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/110482073626407/posts/294678365206776


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEjQS_NpZdQ/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/21785951839/posts/10160934374801840


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Around the corner by Tobias Scharnberg, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/ZqFDmNo7zI/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The captains hand by Peter Polder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Horizon by Alexandru Serghie, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/123903924345503/posts/3303772369691960


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

haha


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

High in the sky by De Mi Ser, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Very smart creativity.

L&#x27;anamorphose traduit les ondes musicales du site by mamnic47 - Over 12 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFIeij8F5WL/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The magnificent and his car


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6-aPImImFJ/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC8n2g6qdDR/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mom and her baby

Cooking by Matteo Carta, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFe1sD3ACWb/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Adam! by Iwona Podlasinska, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cute

King Penguins Leaving their Colony Early Morning at Volunteer Point, East Falkland - Falklands 77 by John Hallam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFkZKpdpT2e/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Me did it? you gotta be kidding!

Encounter of the furry kind by Regina, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Car. Sweet dreams. by Chris Foley, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcoming Committee by Bangkok Bloke, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Find the dog

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFzNa-Ag42i/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stairway to heaven

Street light and stairway by Jan van der Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ Cute kitty!




The ghost with the most by Ramona Mahrla, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Father and Daughter by Carl Harper, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Life begins by Amanda Lazaruk, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/21785951839/posts/10161009315921840


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My adult nephew also has a little teddy bear with him wherever he goes travel. Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

So cute...🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

He and his girl friend actually take turn to have the teddy bear, just like a separate couple to share the custody of their kid. Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😁 really? Are they take photos for Instagram?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They took many photos with that teddy bear, not on any social media tho, let me see if I can find some.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> reminds me of this Beatles pic.


Oh, it's true! 
I will post in my Facebook álbum 🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Grágæsir by Helga Guðmundsdóttir, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fall (ing) by Emergency Custard, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-NXc1dA4vh/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, its awesome.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A mandarin duck, my first encounter at the Hellabrunn Zoo in Munich 💕🍁🍂🌾 by Petra Bell, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I ❤ ducks


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, male animals always prettier than females.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9169 by Joshua Springfield, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC08211 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

It seems a gremlin...🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/102278491135079/posts/383266486369610


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flamingos by Arshi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

night-city-of-vancouver-canada-wallpaper by Bart McGuire, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

City of Reflection by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy Girl by Benny W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milano Street Walking - Fashion Week by Peter Cantrill, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG5GXGhJPb0/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ fixed.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ride into the Wind by Ben Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

兔兔妹｜Sigma 85mm Art 020 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oohnnn❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gone but not forgotten by ƒr㋡ηk vᗩη Doηgeη, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Social Distancing

Social Distancing by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Storm off the island by Marian Malaquin, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Through the trees by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Symbiotic with Nature by Justen Tyme, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I 'd love to soak in that outdoor tub and playing with snow at the same time.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

You love tubs, huh?😉


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The bedroom looks very comfy too! 🤩😜


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Mountains🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The bed looks big enough for two people.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lauren_T3W8472_T3W1241 by Alfred Lockwood, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mommy and me by nicolewitschass, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Princess for a Day

Princess for a Day by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Lovely🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2020 - Vancouver - BC Place Stadium by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the farm you visited?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

wrong thread


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Panda by Palms, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> That's the farm you visited?


Yes...🤗


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Goosanders by Jarek S. &quot;Jerry&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One unhappy fish (stacked TCs) by Phoo Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

fake lion king. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Green Dragon

2/365 by &quot;Olga&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Even bike froze 

new year, new you by n. m. garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥶


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Casa rosada_Rolleiflex 2.8D by Kurt Sadjina, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1963 VOLKSWAGEN #53 Herbie Rally Monte Carlo by aJ Leong, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Too cute too eat


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The beauty of a dying glacier by Anya Anti, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

s 16092020_Male Mandarin Duck_DSC_2618 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

s 16072020_Strawberry Drop_DSC_5377 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lavender Lake by Suse68 Resident, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

riconoscere se stessi by beatrice scoma, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

rain by angel petrilli, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Long-tailed Tit by Neil Hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ocean Photographer by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

vintage rail car by Peters HDR hobby pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

PhoToGraPher&#x27;S eSSenCe by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Shit!!!

A behaviour and a valid wildlife shot in my opinion , and yes I saw it coming I know tthe signs LOL by Andrew H Wildlife Images, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

🎈💛🍄⛄🍷⛸💖⛸🍷⛄🍄💚🎈 Jungweiberfastnacht ... by Kindergartenkinder 2018, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy 牛 Year by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tamron SP 3.5/180 Macro on SONY ⍺7III by mike | MKvip.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ OMG, it looks incredible!! Amazing God's work!!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I loved It❤


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A spectacular snapshot of snowstorm &quot;Medea&quot; over the Acropolis of Athens!!!! by Christos Kavaliotis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Summer in Berlin by Fabrizio Musacchio, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the magic of winter by Willie Kers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Strategizing by Jessica Drossin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Outshine The Moon by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Chapultepec Park - A mother with her new baby by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> My big pussy cat
> 6 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


😯


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beauty by Jodie Dee, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Souvenirs #3 by michael hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

By me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gotya

Cryptic Chameleon (Calumma crypticum) by Chien Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

perro_y_gato by saily-luminosa, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Loving kisses by María Mercedes Zabala, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Not an image but a video....
Its a hell of one single shot video, totally amazing, hat off to the pilot.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow!.But I got a little dizzy..lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

# Orange # Crazy Tuesday by ☼ Michael Rosché ☼, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Tendre by Etocsibarat, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Abuelos by Alex Chaves Fotografia, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder where are the rest of her clothes.

Big Red by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

To Have and To Hold by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey George ,,,, ( Explore April 1 2021 ) ?! ;-)) by Edward Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Golden water by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gray Whale by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Street photography 12 by Alain Rempfer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Of course this is photoshopped, see it as a piece of art works.

KV4A8220 Ups! I think I have some problems,collage by Solveig Ø Schrøder, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Himmlischer Feuerstuhl / Heavenly sporty motorbike by ursula.valtiner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*240-pound sturgeon caught in Detroit River likely a century old*











A staff member with the Alpena Fish and Wildlife Conservation Office's Detroit River native species crew lies next to an adult lake sturgeon on the deck of a U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service boat during April 2021. 



A photo of a monster-sized prehistoric fish laid out on a boat deck next to a much smaller person is evidence of one of the largest lake sturgeon ever recorded in the United States.

The fish was caught last week by the Detroit River native species crew of the Alpena Fish and Wildlife Conservation Office, according to a news release via Facebook. The female weighed in at 240 pounds and measured 6 feet and 10 inches long. She was quickly processed and returned to the river - but not before snapping the eye-catching photo.

The conservation office describes the sturgeon as a “real-life river monster” and a “once in a lifetime catch.”

Officials believe the fish has been roaming the Detroit River and surrounding waters for more than 100 years, hatching in the Detroit River around 1920.









240-pound sturgeon caught in Detroit River likely a century old


The monster fish is 6-feet, 10-inches long.




www.mlive.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

perfect match...

~ Magnolia ~ by Miss Froggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The secret garden by Willie Kers, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kristine is brave by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

people under the plane by Ilya Nadumanny, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baby fox cubs by janice mulligan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stick to the face mask rule

Track_210513_9518 by newspaper guy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple by Ken Goh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

TORNADO!!! In Colorado by Nerissa M, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mistle Thrush Nesting in a Traffic Light by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


Mistle Thrush Nesting in a Traffic Light by Daniel Trim, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

When Bill makes friends by David Olkarny, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Renard roux / Red Fox / Vulpes vulpe by Christian Fritschi, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A moment by Joel Robison, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Quick exit from the top deck


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Using different lenses/focal lengths can make the same person looks slightly different.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Stupid indeed. Lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An ice berg underwater and above the water


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The cutest pap-hater award goes to Harper Beckham.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect shape


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The dots keep moving around


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Heaven's Gate in China, on Mount Tianmen in Zhangjiajie, is a natural arch 130 metres high, 55 metres wide and 60 metres deep, formed by a landslide and subsequently hollowed out by water and other elements. 

To reach it, you have to negotiate 99 curves and hairpin bends and then climb 999 steps. Alternatively, you can take the world's longest cable car.

After that, you can also do ‘The Walk of Faith’, a route that runs along the side of the mountain on a glass walkway, transparent of course, at 1400 m above sea level.

Along Mount Tianmen, there is also a long suspended path, only 1.6 m wide, which runs alongside the mountains that inspired the film Avatar.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The magnificent magnolia rarely comes to fruit outside of its native habitat, which is why few people know what their seed pods actually look like.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Are there some more interesting images that you want to share?
This is an update to my last post. Here are some more images of celebrities in their feminine form.

Justin Timberlake









2. Zayn Malik








3. Leonardo Di Caprio








4. Brad Pitt








5. Zac Efron








6. Nick Jonas








7. Bradley Cooper








8. David Beckham








9. Christian Grey (that actor from 50 shades..)








10. Johnny Depp (Oh.. no-no-no)








11. Ian Somerhalder








12. Shawn Mendes








13. Scott Disick








14. Dwayne Johnson the Rock.








15. Harry Styles.








16. Cole Sprouse








17. Orlando Bloom








18. Justin Beiber


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Father and mother with their 6 daughters, range from 14 to 23. Poor dude, he looks tired.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Niagara Falls


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kingfisher`s catch


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Titan Arum, also called the corpse flower, is the largest flower in the world.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Salesman having his motorised roller skates filled up in 1961. He has a single horsepower air-cooled engine strapped to his back and holds a clutch, accelerator and engine cut-off switch in his hand. (Photo by F. Roy Kemp)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoever suggested this idea is a super human.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mount Thor (Canada)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Landscape Poster Waves in The Setting Sun Canvas Art Poster and Wall Art Picture Print Modern Family Bedroom Decor Posters 08x12inch(20x30cm) : Amazon.ca: Home


Landscape Poster Waves in The Setting Sun Canvas Art Poster and Wall Art Picture Print Modern Family Bedroom Decor Posters 08x12inch(20x30cm) : Amazon.ca: Home



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Acrobats Jarley Smith, Jewell Waddek, and Jimmy Kerrigan. August 21, 1934.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

South Korea
















Find flights offers to South Korea | Etihad Airways


Fly to South Korea with Etihad Airways! Enjoy warm hospitality on your trip to South Korea, along with delicious meals, Wi-Fi and hours of on-demand entertainment.




flights.etihad.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

An unprecedented fossil of a baby dinosaur curled up perfectly inside its egg is shedding more light on the links between dinosaurs and birds.
The 70-million-year-old fossil preserves the embryonic skeleton of an oviraptorid dinosaur, which has been nicknamed Baby Yingliang after the name of the Chinese museum which houses the fossil. Baby dinosaur bones are small and fragile and are only very rarely preserved as fossils, making this a very lucky find, said Darla Zelenitsky, an associate professor in the department of geoscience at the University of Calgary in Canada.
"It is an amazing specimen ... I have been working on dinosaur eggs for 25 years and have yet to see anything like it," said Zelenitsky, a coauthor of the research that published in the journal iScience on Tuesday.
















Perfectly preserved baby dinosaur discovered curled up inside its egg


An unprecedented fossil of a baby dinosaur curled up perfectly inside its egg is shedding more light on the links between dinosaurs and birds.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Only in China


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lucky bird


----------

